# Landfill sites - any experiences



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We have just found out that a huge landfill site is planned for the open area behind our houses . There is a meeting later today where we hope to find out more details.

Has anyone had any experience of living near one of these sites in Spain? Do they have the same regulations as in UK?

Anyone have any suggestions what questions we should be asking at the meeting?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Off the top of my head...
Extension of site
Infrastructure ie roads, crushers, storage areas, car/ lorry parks.
Noise level
Timetables of construction
Timetables of work on site when finished (I mean are there going to be lorries chugging around at 5 o' clock in the morning...)
House devaluation??
But no, I don't have any experience of this kind of thing. 
Is it a done deal or can you still fight the plan if you want?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> We have just found out that a huge landfill site is planned for the open area behind our houses . There is a meeting later today where we hope to find out more details.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience of living near one of these sites in Spain? Do they have the same regulations as in UK?
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions what questions we should be asking at the meeting?


I have used a huge one near Los Barrios - Cadiz, it must cover several square kilometres. It is more than a kilometre from the nearest dwelling and seems very efficiently run. It generates large amounts of heavy traffic but on main roads/uninhabited country lanes.

Aside from the points raised by Pesky I would be very concerned about the types of materials being tipped and, if it is common basura (foodstuffs etc), the proximity to houses because of the unbelievable smell. 

To be honest if it is like the one I know, it probably won't affect anyone adversely but I would dread to think what it would be like if that smell reached my house. 

How about arranging a sit visit to one? We are a long way from you but there must be one nearer. It would give you some idea of what you are dealing with...


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you for your replies.

The plans are to extend an existing site. Residents near the existing site have complained about the smell - especially in summer. If this goes ahead it will be much nearer houses than the existing part. It could be just a couple of hundred yards away 

We are near the beach. That could also be affected by smells.

Another concern is that the proposed area is on high ground. I hate to think what will happen when we get heavy rainfall 

We are currently trying to sell our house - without a great deal of success. If this goes ahead it will make the sale just about impossible.

We hope to get more information later today.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I have used a huge one near Los Barrios - Cadiz, it must cover several square kilometres. It is more than a kilometre from the nearest dwelling and seems very efficiently run. It generates large amounts of heavy traffic but on main roads/uninhabited country lanes.


My birdwatcher friends go there because it's apparently a popular snack bar for passing vultures.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I would be very concerned about the types of materials being tipped and, if it is common basura (foodstuffs etc), the proximity to houses because of the unbelievable smell.


Good point, what will be dumped there, now and in the future?




> Dunworkin'
> Residents near the existing site have complained about the smell - especially in summer. If this goes ahead it will be much nearer houses than the existing part. It could be just a couple of hundred yards away
> 
> We are near the beach. That could also be affected by smells.
> ...


That doesn't sound good, near the houses, near the beach and on high ground!!??

PS Any compensation paid possibly??


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> My birdwatcher friends go there because it's apparently a popular snack bar for passing vultures.


Yes you can get quite close to them - ugly bustards they are too.


----------

